# Inca passed her bronze good citizens.



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i put all the girls in for their bronze good citizens. but Inca was the only one to pass. the other two wouldnt do their stays, Gypsy was too busy looking for mum, Echo was just like (i don't want to sit here i want to sit beside you) but i think passed on just about everything else. but im glad at least one passed. so yeah go Inca who's a clever girl(more work needed on the other two lol)


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Congradulations Inca! Great job!  I must say, I'm not sure I've ever seen a beard that large on a cockapoo lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah they do have big beards lol, i have to be carful when trimming it as if i leave it to long they look like old men, and if i cut it to short they just look daft.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Congrats!  She looks very proud of her achievement.


----------

